

Ask HN: Why no search bar? - jdp

When I first wondered why there was no search bar, I went to go find it to see if this had been asked already.
======
brianlash
I'm pretty sure this came up before and PG's short answer was that while he
isn't opposed to a search bar, it's a feature and features take time. And that
time's a resource he didn't have between managing a new YC funding cycle and
getting hitched.

------
yan
google for "site:news.ycombinator.com [query]" or <http://www.searchyc.com/>

